

The no-framework PHP MVC framework - t0pj
http://toys.lerdorf.com/archives/38-The-no-framework-PHP-MVC-framework.html

======
SwellJoe
Weird. I don't feel ill after looking at that PHP code.

A pretty nice approach, I think, though it still feels pretty clumsy and
chattery--but PHP is just a very chattery language with all of its, what,
28000 keywords now?

~~~
apgwoz
no, the standard amount of language keywords, but the lack of a standard
namespace basically means that all the builtins (which you can't replace) are
keywords.

 _edit:_ I guess language construct versus function really doesn't make a
difference. In essence it's a reserved word.

------
senthil_rajasek
love this approach ... not merely because it resonates with my coding
philosophy or because php happens to be my coding language of choice but
someone came out and said it, that the emperor has no clothes.

Use design patterns as guidelines and don't try to fit a square peg in a round
hole.

